
Ask HN: Alternatives to Android Firefox Browser? - dvanwag
With the debacle of Mozilla&#x27;s signed certificates expiring my favorite addons for Firefox for Android have all become broken.  This is highly annoying as since my adblocker no longer functions I have discovered just how unreadable the web has become. Are there similar browser out there that posses the same capabilities?  And maybe respect a users privacy?
======
user8273
IceCatMobile on F-Droid and many others. It's is very decent and not chromium
based.

------
maverick74
WT...? Addons are already functional again!!! Just update Firefox ;)

[https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2019/05/09/what-we-do-when-
thi...](https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2019/05/09/what-we-do-when-things-go-
wrong/)

About alternatives: as Ultramanoid said, there is no other decent browser. If
you want privacy and respect your only choice is Firefox. Everything else is
Chromium based (or as i would put it: "spyware based").

(Edit: You naturally have a few browsers based on firefox as well, such as Tor
Browser, Waterfox and so on... but Firefox is the real deal ;)

~~~
dvanwag
I've updated my mobile Firefox and they still don't work. It kills me this has
not been a priority for Mozilla, it shouldn't be this hard to browse the web.

~~~
Induane
If updating didn't work I would file a bug report with Mozilla. This is the
first incident I've heard of around the cert debacle where updating didn't
correct the issue so what you're experiencing could be a bug.

I use Firefox Focus most of the time instead of the full blown Firefox, and
its so stripped down that it doesn't support addons (and so wasn't affected by
the cert issue). In fact it doesn't even really support tabs. It does help me
not have a trillion tabs open and focus on one thing at a time. Depending on
your browser needs it's a good, albeit totally different, experience.

~~~
maverick74
ups... i missed we were talking about Firefox for android!

Still, latest version is fixed.

If you want you may try the VERY experimental version of Firefox Preview (
[https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/mozilla/firefox-
fenix](https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/mozilla/firefox-fenix) )

------
Ultramanoid
Short answer; no. Everything else is based on Chromium, which is basically
Google-sponsored spyware.

That said, try Bromite : [https://bromite.org](https://bromite.org)

Edit : Unclear from your question if you're aware that the problem was fixed
-- just update to the latest version.

------
dvanwag
Thank you all for the recommendations, definitely leaning towards IceCat
mobile. I'll be playing around with it tonight.

